# Champane Cocktail?



## giggler (Dec 19, 2020)

I just watched this old black and white show, The Saint. So Cool.


They were all drinkinking Champane Cocktails.


I would like to take that to my small familey Christmas Party for some fun!


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champagne_cocktail


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 20, 2020)

My favorite is the bellini - Champagne or Prosecco and peach nectar.


----------

